# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Bussipysäkkien nimet

## Bussihullu

Hei!
Olen ihmetellyt, että mistä voisin löytää "virallisia" bussipysäkkien nimiä. Google Maps tarjoaa joitain pysäkkejä, mutta jotkin pysäkit eivät ole kartalla, liekö sen takia, että ovat poissa käytöstä tai että niitä ei ole vain lisätty.

Eli mistä löytää jopa ns. tyhjien pysäkkien viralliset nimet?

----------


## killerpop

> Hei!
> Olen ihmetellyt, että mistä voisin löytää "virallisia" bussipysäkkien nimiä. Google Maps tarjoaa joitain pysäkkejä, mutta jotkin pysäkit eivät ole kartalla, liekö sen takia, että ovat poissa käytöstä tai että niitä ei ole vain lisätty.
> 
> Eli mistä löytää jopa ns. tyhjien pysäkkien viralliset nimet?


Jos nyt oikeasti haluat viralliset nimet, niin varoitan jo tässä vaiheessa. Oli sitten pysäkistä vastaava taho ELY tai kunta, niin nimeämislogiikkaa ei vaan ole. Toki jonnekin kaavoittamattomalle alueelle annetaan pysäkin nimeksi lähimmän tontin osoite. Osoite tietenkin voi olla kummalta puolen tätä tietä suunnasta riippumatta.

Eräässä ketjussa tuotiin esiin, että nämä samat äly-keskukset oikeasti meinaavat poistaa pikavuorolisäkyltit teiltämme. Tässä taas hyvä esimerkki



> Tyyppi: 	kauko
> ID matkustajille: 	
> Nimi suomeksi: 	Pirkanmaantie 1284 I
> Tie/Katu: 	
> Tienumero: 	
> Kunta: 	Sastamala
> Suuntima: 	72°
> Kuuluu terminaaliin: 	
> Valtak. ID: 	85562


Joku paikallinen ja ehkä kuskikin voisi tuntea paikan Mason tienhaarana. Mutta tuskin tällä virallisella nimellä 

https://vayla.fi/documents/20473/236...f-a603db05d25c

----------


## iiko

> Joku paikallinen ja ehkä kuskikin voisi tuntea paikan Mason tienhaarana. Mutta tuskin tällä virallisella nimellä 
> 
> https://vayla.fi/documents/20473/236...f-a603db05d25c


Ja URL:n takana csv-tiedosto. No, saahan sen tietysti Excelillä ja LibreOfficella auki. Nykypäivänä tuo saisi olla jossakin JSON:na (tai XML:nä) ladattavissa. Olisi tuota dataa käyttävän sovelluksen teko kohtuullisen helppoa.

----------


## Bussihullu

Mitäs koordinaatteja nuo ovat? Ei Google tahdo mitään paikkaa löytää.

----------


## killerpop

> Mitäs koordinaatteja nuo ovat? Ei Google tahdo mitään paikkaa löytää.


ETRS-TM35FIN

Helpommalla pääsetkin, jos otat Paikkatietoikkunassa jo valmiiksi siellä olevan tason Liikenneverkot > Joukkoliikenteen pysäkit (Digiroad) ja voit tarkistella noita haluamallasi karttapohjalla.

----------


## Bussihullu

Löytyykö Ruotsille samanlaista pysäkkikarttaa (kaukoliikenne)?

----------


## Bussihullu

Miksi melkein kaikissa Pirkanmaan pysäkeissä pysäkin nimi on osoite? (esim. Sastamalankatu 21.) Samaan aikaan kun Google Maps näyttäisi kyseisen pysäkin nimeksi 'Vanha Pappila'?

----------

